# Unknown Guppy Problem



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How long has she looked like that?

If not long, I'd say she's about to give birth.  

If the protrusions have been there for a few days, then I'd say she probably went into labor but something went wrong... and I'm not sure there's alot you can do to help a fish that size? :icon_sad:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, that looks bad.
It could be a breach birth... or a hernia/blockage. The later is fatal I'm afraid.

How are your surgical skills?
If she looks like that for another day, take her out.
Lay her on a moist paper towel , Cover her head with moist paper towel (relieve stress)... Pull out a tweezer and gently pull on that nob.. If it's not a fry, then it's part of her intestine... Euthanize her on the spot if that's the case.


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

T-T 
thanks. I hope it's a dead egg.


----------



## BusyGal (Jan 17, 2008)

My pregnant females have that protusion AFTER they eat a meal. It goes down after a while.


----------



## bluelobster (Mar 8, 2008)

any update on the fish?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

EEEW! that looks bad. 

is the fish ok?


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

Preggers in my opinion too. You should leave her alone to avoid stressing her as they can hold back from pushing them out sometimes, give it a few days and see what happens. If it is a prolapsed anus as has been suggested it may go back naturally after birthing has occured.

Looking at the dates of the posts all this should have happened by now. We need an update on progress and results.


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

she died...it got worse. it seemed like the whole 'egg sack' came out. it was really bad.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

UGH poor thing! RIP little fishie!


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

yea....
thanks


----------



## bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, I've had that happen too.


----------

